# tamoxifen vs aromasin



## carli (Dec 10, 2010)

well lads i am just curious to know if tamoxifen does the exact same ting as aromasin, iv been looking for answers on other sites but noone seems to have came back to me with one 

carli


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 10, 2010)

No...they are far different.


/V


----------



## carli (Dec 10, 2010)

far different as in the tamoxifen wont help stop gyno symtoms and prevent estrogen and bloatness as good as aromasin or at all?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 10, 2010)

Do some god damn research please. 


/Thread


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 10, 2010)

Aromatase inhibitors like Aromasin lower circulating estradiol. SERM's block the action of estradiol in certain tissue like the breast but allow circulating levels of Estradiol to remain high.


----------



## carli (Dec 11, 2010)

@sloppyj , mate if you read the first post isaid i was asking around different sites an noone would really give me an answer thats why i asked here.

@heavyiron so your saying it completly blocks gyno but allows the water weight and everything with that?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey I found a site that I think might work for you.

www.Google.com


----------



## glenn06 (Dec 12, 2010)

he's only asking for some advice you fuckin dickhead. is that not what a forum is used for, chat advice help...twat


----------



## Jasonva (Dec 13, 2010)

To answer your question... Nolva or tamoxifen is no good IMO... Aromasin is great but it can be counter productive to gains as some estrogen is needed for muscle growth as well. I prefer armidex myself it like the middle of the road  of the three.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 13, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Aromatase inhibitors like Aromasin lower circulating estradiol. SERM's block the action of estradiol in certain tissue like the breast but allow circulating levels of Estradiol to remain high.



Aromasin is a suicide inhibitor.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> Aromasin is a suicide inhibitor.


 
LOL,
Ummm, yeah I know it is...


----------



## carli (Dec 14, 2010)

arimidex it would so. thanks for those who gave me good advice


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 14, 2010)

Aromasin causes irreversible damage to oestrogen-receptor's
Which when low can cause quite a few joint issues.

I am running my first cycle with aromasin don't think i will use it after this.
will use Arimidex instead.

You should do the same OP.


----------



## fray5 (Dec 14, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Aromasin causes *irreversible damage to oestrogen-receptor's*
> Which when low can cause quite a few joint issues.
> 
> I am running my first cycle with aromasin don't think i will use it after this.
> ...


 

How long would it take for something like this to occur?


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 14, 2010)

Soon as you start taking it.

It would take long term use before it would effect you.


----------



## fray5 (Dec 14, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Soon as you start taking it.
> 
> It would take long term use before it would effect you.


 

haha ok i freaked for a second! I've been feeling a lot more tired on cycle here lately and thought it might be the aromasin. Not sure if my estro is too low or too high. My joints don't feel dry or anything and i started out taking 12.5mg e3d and started taking 12.5mg eod at the start of week 6. I'm now in week 7. You think I'm ok to stick with that or should I adjust it thinking that it's the cause for my tiredness?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> *Aromasin causes irreversible damage to oestrogen-receptor's*
> Which when low can cause quite a few joint issues.
> 
> I am running my first cycle with aromasin don't think i will use it after this.
> ...


 There is no damage to the E2 receptors from suicide inhibitors.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 18, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> There is no damage to the E2 receptors from suicide inhibitors.



x2


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 18, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Aromasin causes irreversible damage to oestrogen-receptor's
> Which when low can cause quite a few joint issues.
> 
> I am running my first cycle with aromasin don't think i will use it after this.
> ...


 
Ok hope this is not too stupid of a question but when you say arimidex is that a actual medicine or a supplement not sure if there is suppliment with the same name as a drug or not.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 18, 2010)

Creatineamonster said:


> Ok hope this is not too stupid of a question but when you say arimidex is that a actual medicine or a supplement not sure if there is suppliment with the same name as a drug or not.


 

It's an actual medicine. Anastrozole. 

Beware. There are fakes. I was at my local supp store the other day laughing at the shit behind the counter with the guy working. It said Arimadex I believe.

It's good to know the name of the compound not the name of the medicine. This helps because there are SOOO many fakes out there. You should know the compound of anything that you're taking. Not just what some company calls it. It seems like common sense but they wouldn't make fakes if it wasn't true.


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 18, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> It's an actual medicine. Anastrozole.
> 
> Beware. There are fakes. I was at my local supp store the other day laughing at the shit behind the counter with the guy working. It said Arimadex I believe.
> 
> It's good to know the name of the compound not the name of the medicine. This helps because there are SOOO many fakes out there. You should know the compound of anything that you're taking. Not just what some company calls it. It seems like common sense but they wouldn't make fakes if it wasn't true.


 
Thanks I would rep ya but I just repped ya in your log lol I have learned more from your posts today then many hours of reading on other sites in 2 months. 

this site got me


----------

